# Blackberry canning thoughts?



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok. Most of my blackberry saving has been through freezing. Although only a small portion of what is ripe gets stored. I am one of those eat 'till you are full then save the rest kind of folks. Sooo.... Not a ton need to be preserved at any given time. I am not alone in my endeavor! The puppy harvests anything below waist level and she does not need to wear Carhart overalls either!

This year I have permission to harvest a few pretty large blackberry patches. One person was actually surprised at my request. "You want to what? Pick what from those brambles??"

And, since I am unemployed, I plan to spend a few dawn to dusk picking trips! With one break when Phil Donohue comes on, but other than that it is all business. [That was for the older readers ]

I don't really like overly sweet preserves or jellies, I like jams and preserves. Let's take a conservative 2 gallons of berries from a day's picking. My plan is to take some and mash them in a pan with one cup berries to one cup sugar, for each cup of sugar add 1/4 lemon. Adding a bit of water as needed to keep it as a liquid. Fill a bunch of 1/2 pint jars with full berries and heat in water. Take the liquid and fill each jar, to within one inch of full, then water bath can them.

Anyone tried anything like this or have any do's or don'ts for me? Again, I'm not looking for a 'preserve' or jelly type product. I am looking for something I can eat right out of the jar or put on biscuits or anything I like.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I did the same thing with Blue Berries, worked like a charm, so it should work for Black Berries.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Phil Donohue! Is he still on ??? lol

As for the blackberries ... fresh, freeze or jam ... so I'm no help ...


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

This year we made strawberry syrup. (On purpose). We carried over plenty of jam but had run out syrup for ice cream, oatmeal, etc. We follow the same recipe as for jam and leave out the pectin. Thickens a little from the sugar but still syrupy. I would think blackberries are the same.


----------

